# Help.



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

I have unexplained infertility and my cycle was a regular 28 days, I was given Clomid for 6 months of which my last was December.  Since taken Clomid it has pushed my cycle to 31/32 days.  I am on day 37 and no sign of my period.  I done a pregnancy test this morning and it was negative.  My doctors are closed on a Wednesday and I am really worried.  If I am not pregnant what has gone wrong? 
Can you give me any advice on this.  Have I tested to early?
Thanks
Shaz


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It may well  be that the last traces of clomid are playing about with your cycle. I would retest in 2 days and if still neg, contact GP to consider inducing a bleed which may kick start your cycle to more normal lengths.

Ruth


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Ruth
Thanks for the reply, I will retest tomorrow and I have booked an appointment to see my doctors on Tuesday.  Still no sign of my period so still some hope but if I'm not pregnant it leads me to another lot of worries!
Thanks again
Shaz x


----------



## quackers (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi Shaz,
I've experienced exactly the same thing this month!  I've had 4 cycles this time round already so my docs may be starting me on metformin.  
Quackers


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi clomid does funny things to your body, it makes mt cycle 28 days but this month w/out it i am back up to 34 days.


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi

Well done my test again this morning and NEGATIVE.
I am on day 39 and getting really worried.  
Due to see the doctor on Tuesday but if you can give me any advice I would like to hear it.
Thanks
Shaz


----------

